# Newbie trainer?



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

How do I change that 'newbie trainer'? I see other people with different things and they are not even a bronze member? :-s


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't worry it somehow changed itself since I last came on, I'm now a gym addict apparently!


----------

